#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по медитации

## Gaara

когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?

----------


## Кумо

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


Саду Ратанасара говорил нам, что через всякие такие штуки проявляются четыре элемента, из которых состоит тело. У меня обычно в ладонях жар и каменная тяжесть, а кто-то даже "летает")

----------


## Тацумоку

> когда я *стараюсь медитировать*, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


Возможно ответ кроется именно в Вашем *старании*, проявляющемся в плохо распознаваемом напряжении плеч, шеи и т.д., а может и всего тела. Попробуйте не стараться и даже не медитировать, а просто сидеть, наблюдая за всем, что попадает в сферу Вашего внимания. А ещё лучше не заниматься самодеятельностью (ибо чревато), а получить информацию, пообщавшись живьём с практикующими в какой-либо традиции Буддизма, поучаствовать в ретритах и т.д., потому что человека надо видеть, чтобы точно определить суть проблемы.
Успехов.

----------

Сижуздесь (26.06.2020)

----------


## Gaara

спасибо за советы.

----------


## Сигизмунд

При отслеживании дыхания в таком случае рекомендуется наблюдать не за точкой над губой, а за стенкой живота.

----------


## Won Soeng

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


Сколько старания необходимо Вам, чтобы читать эти слова?

Если Вы "стараетесь", значит Вы еще не осознаете, что именно Вам следует делать, увлечены каким-либо образом того, что есть "медитация", то есть, Вы полагаете медитацию чем-то неестественным для Вашего момента здесь и сейчас.

Медитация это всего лишь сохранение ума ясным, невовлеченным, чутким и сохраняющим покой.

Если Вы пытаетесь достичь позы, достичь какого-то определенного восприятия, определенного хода мыслей (или их отсутствия), Вы рассеиваетесь между собственно созерцанием и усилиями по "правильному" созерцанию.

Когда Вы спите, едите, читаете форум - у Вас возникает напряжение в голове, давление, ощущение, что голова вот-вот лопнет?

Медитация вполне естественна для ума. Это обычное пребывание здесь и сейчас, без ожидания чего-либо, без воспоминаний.

Если Ваш ум находится в зажатом состоянии противоборствующих, сдерживаемых страстей, то в процессе медитации ум может становиться очень подвижным, могут возникать очень сильные желания и эмоции.

Если такое случается Вам нужно осознанно поддерживать мотивацию оставаться в покое, в полном восприятии, не увлекаясь мыслями, не следуя желаниям, не ввергаясь в повышенную эмоциональность

Если Ваше тело находится в зажатом состоянии противоборствующих, сдерживаемых усилий, то в процессе медитации тело может становиться очень капризным, требовательным к перемене поз и т.п.

Если такое случается, сначала попробуйте просто лечь и мысленно просматривать состояние всех мышц тела сверху вниз и снизу вверх, обнаруживая все имеющиеся напряжения.

Когда тело и ум становятся успокоенными, Ваше внимание становится более сосредоточенным, ум - ясным. Тогда Вы можете сосредотачиваться на движениях внимания, отслеживать возникновение и исчезновение мыслей, остлеживать возникающие и исчезающие ощущения.

Если игнорировать предварительное тщательное успокоение ума и тела, то Вы только создаете дополнительные напряжения в уме и в теле, пытаясь игнорировать рассеивающие, отвлекающие ощущения и мысли, или даже подавлять их, забивать какими-то более интенсивными ощущениями или мыслями.

Бывает так, что образ жизни, то, что Вы едите, то, о чем думаете и эмоционально переживаете в течение дня, может оказывать негативное влияние на готовность ума и тела к успокоенности, умиротворенности.

Тогда необходимо приучать себя к более соответствующему образу жизни.

Рассматривайте Вашу медитацию как часть всей Вашей жизни через призму Благородного Восьмеричного пути. Это очень хороший "контрольный список" того, что способствует и что мешает плодотворной медтации.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


Следите за собой, следите что делается напряженно, что мешает быть расслабленным... медитация это не привычно для нашего тела, речи и ума. Привыкайте постепенно, начиная с положения тела, потом спокойное дыхание и т.д. Медитация это не гамбургер съесть за пять минут и побежать по делам :Smilie:  это спокойное существование, и в него с наскоку не попасть из нашей привычной напряженной жизни :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


Вы должны оставить старание, просто сидите.
50% правильного дзадзэн - правильная позиция Вашего тела в лотосе или полулотосе.
имхо, скорее всего, Вы не правильно сидите, пережимаете энергетические каналы.
В цигун\тай цзи есть понятие "микрокосмической орбиты" - от макушки до промежности и от промежности до макушки, скорее всего Вы пережимаете канал в затылочной части или пережимаете промежность слишком сильно, или позвоночник искривлен, и  как следствие, слабый ток энергии по орбите, энергия застаивается - Ваше описание совпадает по симптоматике.
Помимо изменения позы также переводите внимание на дантянь (тандэн) нижнюю часть живота (ниже пупка), чувствуйте как дыхание накачивает и выкачивает воздух в нем.

_на всякий случай:_из: Догэн, Дзадзэнги, 1243 г.:
Для дзадзэн лучше всего выбрать тихое место. Разверни на полу толстый мат. Не дай ветру и туману войти в комнату, не позволь проникнуть росе и дождю. Держи это место в чистоте и порядке. Остались следы от старых времен, когда люди сидели на алмазных сиденьях и скалах, расстелив толстый слой травы.
Место сидения должно быть хорошо освещено, не быть тёмным ни днем, ни ночью. Также важно, чтобы зимой было тепло, а летом прохладно.
Отпусти все зависимости, оставь все дела. Не думай ни о хорошем, ни о плохом. Речь не идёт ни о уме и ни о сознании, ни о мыслях и ни о взглядах. Не пытайся сделать из себя Будду, отбрось сидение и лежание.
Не ешь и не пей слишком много. Используй для практики день и ночь: не трать время попусту, практикуй, как будто бы ты хотел погасить огонь на своей голове. Пятый патриарх посвятил все свое время на горе Обай дзадзэн, он не делал ничего другого.
Во время дзадзэн носи кэсу и сиди на дзафу (подушке). Не клади ее под ноги, а только под зад: так мат лежит под ногами и подушка под позвоночником. Так сидят дзадзэн Будды и патриархи.
Сиди либо в половинном, либо в полном лотосе. В полном положи правую ногу на левое бедро и левую на правое, при этом пальцы ног должны лежать на одной линии с бедрами. В половинном лотосе просто положи левую ногу на правое бедро.
Носи одежду и кэсу свободно, но аккуратно. Положи правую руку на левую ногу и левую руку на ладонь правой, кончики больших пальцев поддерживают друг друга. В таком виде положи обе руки близко от тела, соприкасающиеся большие пальцы лежат на уровне пупка.
Сядь в правильную позу и выпрямись. Не отклоняйся ни направо, ни налево, ни вперед, ни назад. Уши лежат на одной линии с плечами, нос с пупком. Язык лежит на верхнем нёбе. Дыши через нос и держи губы и зубы закрытыми. Глаза не должны быть открыты ни слишком широко, ни слишком узко...

----------


## dongen

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


не стараюсь, наверное, а медитирую?  :Smilie: 
попробуйте небольшую физнагрузку: например, поотжимайтесь, поприседайте.
при сидении, вначале, просто продышите хорошенько, опять же, смотря что медитируете и кто Ваш наставник.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


Я прошу прощения, но посоветую Вам следующее - обратитесь, пожалуйста, к врачу :Smilie: 
Возможно, у Вас повышенное артериальное давление или повышенное внутричерепное давление. А вот причина его может быть любой - например, от смещения позвонков в шейном отделе и ущемления нервных окончаний до тромбоза сосудов, застарелой травмы и т.д.
Ничего без ничего не бывает. На всякий случай обследуйтесь - мало ли.
А если всё ОК - тогда просто посмейтесь над моим постингом :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

кстати, реально - проблемы с физиологией могут значимо сказываться на процессе практики.

----------


## Поляков

Если не ошибаюсь, есть такая штука - защемление сосудов шейного отдела позвоночника. Приводит к повышению внутречерепного давления. Надо к врачу.

----------


## dongen

бывает ещё и в зоне "даджу" или даже в грудном отделе. Иногда помагают некоторые асаны йоги, но лучше, чтобы их подобрал компетентный человек.
После семинара, один академик  и профессор медицины показал чёткую связь между работой желчного пузыря и внутричерепным давлением. Так что, желчный тож может быть.

----------


## Pema Sonam

А что такое зона "даджу''?

----------


## dongen

> А что такое зона "даджу''?


верх спины, точнее можно увидеть в справочнике по восточной медицине. Сори, возможно не точно передал литерацию, но при желании её легко найти.

----------


## Gaara

почитал вас.
думаю проблема моя в "старании".  возможно от него возникало излишнее напряжение. 
я не знаю правильно это или нет, но с помощью медитации я хочу исправить своё сегодняшнее положение -  депрессия и социофобия. надеюсь это поможет мне снова почуствовать себя живым.

----------


## Gaara

и ещё вопрос. иногда у меня бывает словно прохладный ветерок по лицу ходит. это что ?

----------


## Enso

> и ещё вопрос. иногда у меня бывает словно прохладный ветерок по лицу ходит. это что ?


Вам, просто, нужно закрыть окно. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Enso

> почитал вас.
> думаю проблема моя в "старании".  возможно от него возникало излишнее напряжение. 
> я не знаю правильно это или нет, но с помощью медитации я хочу исправить своё сегодняшнее положение -  депрессия и социофобия. надеюсь это поможет мне снова почуствовать себя живым.


Прочитав этот пост, я решил, что, здесь, будет вполне уместно привести слова дзэн-мастера Кодо Саваки, одного из наиболее мной почитаемых мастеров прошлого. Возможно, Вы, что-то почерпнёте из него.

*ТЕБЕ, ГОВОРЯЩЕМУ, ЧТО С ПОМОЩЬЮ ДЗАДЗЭН ОН ДОСТИГ ЛУЧШЕГО СОСТОЯНИЯ СОЗНАНИЯ.*

_"Пока ты говоришь, что дзадзэн хорошая вещь, что-то не так. Чистый дзадзэн не представляет собой абсолютно ничего особенного: за него даже не надо благодарить. Разве не было бы странно, если бы сосунок говорил своей маме: "Пожалуйста, извините меня, за то, что я постоянно сру себе в подгузники". Не сознавая, подсознательно – всё в порядке. Мы не должны пачкать наш дзадзэн тем, что мы говорим, что мы прошли дальше, что мы лучше себя чувствуем или стали более уверенными из-за дзадзэн.
Мы только тогда говорим, что нам хорошо, когда всё идет так, как мы этого хотим.
Мы должны оставить истинную природу такой, какая она есть, но вместо этого мы постоянно шлёпаем по ней руками, чтобы выяснить, насколько она горяча или холодна: так она станет мутной.
Самое неприятное, что только есть, это запачкать Буддадхарму. "Запачкать" означает делать лицо как начальник отдела, шеф фирмы или председатель концерна. Когда эти пятна смываются, это означает "простота".
Есть Бодхисаттвы "без магических сил": это Бодхисаттвы, которые забыли такие слова как "практика" или "сатори". Бодхисаттвы, которых нельзя измерить. Бодхисаттвы, которые не думают о чинах и именах.
С дзадзэн это не как с термометром, на котором постепенно растёт температура: "Ещё чуть-чуть, ещё чуть-чуть,... всё, у меня сатори!" Дзадзэн никогда не станет чем-то особенным, пока ты продолжаешь практиковать. Когда он становится чем-то особенным, с тобой что-то не в порядке.
Есть люди, которые выпендриваются даже своим дзадзэн: они думают, что температура на их Дзэн-термометре выросла уже довольно высоко. Но это не имеет никакого отношения к дзадзэн. "Просто делать это" означает дзадзэн. То же самое правдиво для нэмбуцу: мы не практикуем нэмбуцу, чтобы когда-нибудь попасть в рай. Мы просто делаем это и это означает, что мы делаем то же, что и Будда.
Мы не можем сидеть дзадзэн про запас. Точно так же Синран покончил с "нэмбуцу", которое можно рецитировать про запас. Практика, которую можно накопить, отвергается в Син-школе как "старания из собственных сил".
"Когда я был молодым, я был таким честным, что теперь в старости, я решил, что мне иногда можно немножко поворовать..." Мы не можем накопить нашу честность таким способом.
Если мы не будем внимательны, то еще начнём думать, что Буддадхарма означает взобраться на лестницу. Но это не так: Этот один настоящий шаг есть практика, которая заключает в себе все практики и все практики, заключённые в этой одной практике.
Дух Хинаяны господствует там, где разделяют между "я" и "другие". В Хинаяне "освобождение" только выдумка.
Ты говоришь, что ты "закончил" свою практику – с религиозной точки зрения нет ничего более глупого, чем это "быть законченным".
"Каштановые деревья и молитвы за лучшую жизнь после смерти часто растут криво".
Именно потому, что ты думаешь, что делаешь что-то хорошее, когда рецитируешь имя Будды, тебе уже нельзя помочь. Также как и тому, кто думает, что у него "сатори". Поэтому в Син-школе говорят: "Разорви это в клочья, разорви это в клочья, разорви и ум, который разрывает в клочья – в клочья!"
Сатори Буддадхармы должно заполнять всё время и всё пространство между небом и землёй. Один или два "сатори", которые мы срываем как яблоки или груши, меньше чем один пук.
Если ты делаешь что-нибудь хорошее, то ты запомнишь, что ты сделал что-то хорошее. Если у тебя "сатори", то ты запомнишь, что у тебя "сатори". В таком случае лучше не трогать ни "хорошее", ни "сатори". Ты должен быть абсолютно свободен и открыт. Не отдыхай ни на каких лаврах.
Не цепляйся необдуманно ни за какую точку зрения.
Хотя я всё это говорю о пути Будды, заурядные люди всё равно пытаются поднять свою цену с помощью Буддадхармы.
Само собой разумеется, что неправильная "практика" ведет к неправильному "сатори".
Недуманье означает прекратить считать.
Мы должны точно понять, что означает "незапятнанность" в Буддадхарме. Между "запятнанностью" и "незапятнанностью" нет четкой границы.
Если есть различие между "чистотой" и "грязью", то это ведёт к ссоре между "чистотой" и "грязью". Мы должны выйти за границы "чистоты" и "грязи".
Дзадзэн это хорошо. Потому что дзадзэн это лик большой смерти."_

----------

Gaza (25.11.2008)

----------


## Санчо

в литературе, которая мне попадалась написано, что дзен (чань) это аналогия дхьяны
но везде где я читал написано, что дхьяна это медитация в размышлении... так как она может быть аналогична медитации на пустоту в дзен-буддизме?
обьясните пожалуйста...

----------


## Won Soeng

В свое время Бодхидхарма пришел из Индии в Китай, к буддистам, которые тоже читали, что написано о дхьяне, чтобы научить их, что же это такое на самом деле. И научил их дзен. Однако практика и описания того, что назвали медитация на пустоту появились раньше путешествия Бодхидхармы (Дарумы). Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты является основной во всех школах Махаяны, а не только в дзен.

----------


## Санчо

я еще не понимаю что такое самадхи в буддийском контексте
и не вижу кардинальных различий между даосским у-вэй и буддистским дзен
в книгах нужной информации не обнаружил...

----------


## Ersh

Дзен - это по-японски "медитация" вообще-то :Smilie:

----------


## Санчо

я знаю... но медитация это понятие растяжимое... медитация может быть размышлением а может быть созерцанием
в этом и вся загвоздка (для меня), что дзен - созерцание пустоты, а дхьяна - глубокое размышление (я так читал)
я просто хочу разобраться и решил спросит у знающих людей

----------


## Ersh

Нет, ни то ни другое неверно, как и все подобные обобщающие определения.
Вот Вам для дальнейшего изучения :Smilie: 
http://www.soto-zen.ru/Soznanie.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

> я еще не понимаю что такое самадхи в буддийском контексте
> и не вижу кардинальных различий между даосским у-вэй и буддистским дзен
> в книгах нужной информации не обнаружил...


Я вот тоже, честно говоря, не нахожу особой разницы между миногами и осьминогами. Картинки видел, но не уверен, различаются ли они на вкус, или сходны. Вроде бы живут в море, даже не знаю... Вкус огурца и помидора различны, хотя они и растут на одной грядке. Но могу ли я опираться на эти общие представления? Может быть просто попробовать их на вкус?  :Wink: 

Вы пытаетесь забежать вперед, "понять". Ну хорошо, возьмись я сейчас не зная вкуса разных морепродуктов пытаться понять как же они сочетаются в салате, читая разные рецепты и рецензии на них. Будет ли возможным такое понимание?

Начинайте с простого. Все что нужно для практики у Вас всегда с собой. 

Можно конечно первокласнику дать учебник математического анализа. Он запомнит разные значки, даже может быть сможет воспроизводить на бумаге некоторые формулы, правильно рисуя знак интеграла и только немного сомневаясь, нужно ли ставить вначале две закорючки или одну, если в конце стоит dxdy  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> я знаю... но медитация это понятие растяжимое... медитация может быть размышлением а может быть созерцанием
> в этом и вся загвоздка (для меня), что дзен - созерцание пустоты, а дхьяна - глубокое размышление (я так читал)
> я просто хочу разобраться и решил спросит у знающих людей


И дзен, и дхьяна это не какие-то одинаковые или разные упражнения. 
Физическая подготовка включает в себя подтягивания, отжимания, бег, прыжки, но видов спорта, в которых физическая подготовка применяется может быть много разных.

Дзен - это и есть дхьяна, просто вдругом произношении. Но система "физической подготовки" в разных школах и разных традициях может различаться. Особенно с точки зрения новичков.

----------


## ullu

> я знаю... но медитация это понятие растяжимое... медитация может быть размышлением а может быть созерцанием
> в этом и вся загвоздка (для меня), что дзен - созерцание пустоты, а дхьяна - глубокое размышление (я так читал)
> я просто хочу разобраться и решил спросит у знающих людей


Вообще дхъяна-парамита это парамита медитации. Из чего можно сделать вывод, что перевод слова дхъяна это медитация, а не размышления.

Вот ещё :" Слово самтэн или дхъяна  иначе переводится как сосредоточение, погруженность в медитацию и т.д."

----------


## Санчо

медитация это относительно молодое слово... а потом уже под понятие медитации подгонялись дхьяна и дзен

поэтому я думаю, что самтэн или дхьяна не переводится как погруженность в медитацию

----------


## Санчо

"перевод слова дхъяна это медитация, а не размышления"

Медита́ция (от лат. meditatio — размышление, обдумывание)

----------


## Санчо

> И дзен, и дхьяна это не какие-то одинаковые или разные упражнения. 
> Физическая подготовка включает в себя подтягивания, отжимания, бег, прыжки, но видов спорта, в которых физическая подготовка применяется может быть много разных.
> 
> Дзен - это и есть дхьяна, просто вдругом произношении. Но система "физической подготовки" в разных школах и разных традициях может различаться. Особенно с точки зрения новичков.


понял!

----------


## ullu

> медитация это относительно молодое слово... а потом уже под понятие медитации подгонялись дхьяна и дзен
> 
> поэтому я думаю, что самтэн или дхьяна не переводится как погруженность в медитацию


Ну вообще то слово "медитация" уже давно используется для обозначения любого вида практики , в которой мы работаем с умом.
От размышления до созерцания.
Конечно если вы хотите следовать букве  :Smilie: , то тогда можете придумать  для себя новое слово. Но при чтении текстов вам постоянно будет попадаться слово "медитация", поэтому было бы разумнее, на мой взгляд, просто понять в каком смысле это слово используется при переводе буддийских текстов сейчас и не изобретать велосипед.

----------


## dongen

чем глубже степень постижения упайя, тем более корректнее использовать термин дхьяна.
Кто-то когда-то произвёл подмену понятий - и пошло тирражирование ошибки. Если глубоко вникать, то различия существенны, тем более, что медитации используются и во многих других системах, например, религиозных.
Конечно, можно на понятийность не особо обращать внимание - кому как угодно  :Smilie: 
Но порой важно стремление ума дойти до сути вещей и явлений. Например, и в состоянии дхьяна-самадхи.   :Wink:  Кстати, никогда не встречал сочетания "медитация-самадхи"  :Smilie: 
Всем успехов в практике  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> чем глубже степень постижения упайя, тем более корректнее использовать термин дхьяна.
> Кто-то когда-то произвёл подмену понятий - и пошло тирражирование ошибки. Если глубоко вникать, то различия существенны, тем более, что медитации используются и во многих других системах, например, религиозных.
> Конечно, можно на понятийность не особо обращать внимание - кому как угодно 
> Но порой важно стремление ума дойти до сути вещей и явлений. Например, и в состоянии дхьяна-самадхи.   Кстати, никогда не встречал сочетания "медитация-самадхи" 
> Всем успехов в практике


А я встретил сочетание "медитация-самадхи". Ну вот... Уже третий раз в этом обсуждении  :EEK!:

----------


## Санчо

я встречал термин самадхи как состояние сознания и как сосредоточение, концентрация
запутался...

----------


## Won Soeng

> я встречал термин самадхи как состояние сознания и как сосредоточение, концентрация
> запутался...


Я для себя воспринимаю слово "самадхи" как совокупность ясности и чуткости, в противовес омраченности, запутанности, смутности, рассеянности. Переводов и обозначений тоже встречал много разных. Но нужно понимать контекст каждого употребления, иначе легко перепутать вкусное со сладким.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Санчо, повстречайтесь с самадхи.

----------


## Санчо

здесь вопрос в другом. Если я с ним повстречаюсь, то могу его не узнать

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Нет.

----------


## Gaara

у меня сейчас ощущения от медитации изменились. чувствую крайнюю сонливость, слабость, прямо таки хочется завалится и уснуть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> у меня сейчас ощущения от медитации изменились. чувствую крайнюю сонливость, слабость, прямо таки хочется завалится и уснуть.


Да уж, в таком состоянии не медитация, а сплошная борьба со сном  :Smilie: 
Попробуйте сделать простирания перед медитацией. Если не помогает - попробуйте громко и быстро начитывать мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ

----------


## Zom

Дхъяна - санскрит.
Палийский варинат - Джхана.

О джханах Будда говорил очень много и очень подробно. Учите матчасть и не занимайтесь фантазированием.




> Я для себя воспринимаю слово "самадхи" как совокупность ясности и чуткости, в противовес омраченности, запутанности, смутности, рассеянности.


Вообще многие учителя (и тхеравадинские и (насколько я знаю и дзэн)) говорят о том, что самадхи и випассана неразделимы, как 2 стороны ладони, или монеты.
Будда использовал слово BHAVANA - вместо "медитация" - и это переводится как "развитие ума". Именно Bhavana - это самадхи + випассана в одном неразрывном наборе.

Путь только один - достижение прозрения путем успокоения ума и прохождением через джханы (дхъяны). Здесь и самадха (успокоение) и випассана (прозрение) одновременно "работают" на всех стадиях погружения в медитацию. Затем, когда самадха получает наивысшее развитие в 4 джхане, начинается "конкретная" випассана - прозрение в непостоянство/бессамостность/неудовлетворительность собственных составляющих, что и приводит к подлинному Освобождению.

----------


## Alexeiy

> у меня сейчас ощущения от медитации изменились. чувствую крайнюю сонливость, слабость, прямо таки хочется завалится и уснуть.


Можно наблюдать сонливость, довольно полезный опыт. Как наступает расслабленность, меняются умственные явления, ум и тело подходят состоянию сна. Интересно то, что ясность наблюдения не меняется.

----------


## Айвар

> когда я стараюсь медитировать


 :Smilie: 

Попробуйте вооще ничего не делать, постарайтесь. :Smilie: 
Когда ограничена деятельность тела, деятелен ум. Но предметом ума все равно явятся образы тела, например, дыхание. Внимание все равно будет следовать за чем-то во вне или внутри. А в чем прикол? - В том, чтобы не оценивать естественные проявления ума ... и тела. Это естественное проявление пустотности осознования.

----------


## dongen

> А я встретил сочетание "медитация-самадхи". Ну вот... Уже третий раз в этом обсуждении


может быть и медитация-самадхи, ноу проблем.
Однако патриархи дзен практиковали дхьяна-самадхи. Да и в сутрах об этом говорится, о ДХЬЯНА-САМАДХИ  :Smilie: 
а на форуме что угодно можно встретить  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

> когда я стараюсь медитировать, иногда у меня бывает такое, что чувствую сильное напряжение в голове, будто там повышается давление и голова вот вот лопнет. хотелось бы узнать почему это происходит и не опасно ли это ?


По-корейски это называется сан-ги (кит.шэн-ци), т.е. поднятие энергии ци в голову. Кусан-сыним советовал продолжать медитировать дальше - пройдет само по себе :Wink:  :Smilie: 

Хотя, конечно, моё сообщение от 07.10.2008г. на эту же тему совершенно не отменяется :Smilie:

----------


## Алинка

у меня есть  проблема, которая мешает мне не только при медитации, но и в повседневной жизни (хотя есть ли большая разница) - лень. не могу себя заставить делать что-либо, это отсутствие воли, да? :Mad:  Помогите советом

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> у меня есть  проблема, которая мешает мне не только при медитации, но и в повседневной жизни (хотя есть ли большая разница) - лень. не могу себя заставить делать что-либо, это отсутствие воли, да? Помогите советом


Вот тут Там же кросс-ссылка на подобное обсуждение.
Удачи!

----------

Add (26.11.2008), Алинка (25.11.2008)

----------


## Jani

День добрый! Я еще толком не занимался медитацией, но чувствую в этом жизненную необходимость, ибо жизненный поток под своим напором способен унести сознание человека далеко не в ту сторону, в какую хотелось бы. Я хочу научиться концентрировать свое сознание, или как сказано в одной из джатак - нести кувшин с маслом не проронив ни капли. Из большого количества литературы трудно выбрать то что нужно да и много времени на это уйдет. Поэтому прошу, если кто знает, посоветовать литературу, в которой описана техника такой медитации. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Inbongo

> День добрый! Я еще толком не занимался медитацией, но чувствую в этом жизненную необходимость, ибо жизненный поток под своим напором способен унести сознание человека далеко не в ту сторону, в какую хотелось бы. Я хочу научиться концентрировать свое сознание, или как сказано в одной из джатак - нести кувшин с маслом не проронив ни капли. Из большого количества литературы трудно выбрать то что нужно да и много времени на это уйдет. Поэтому прошу, если кто знает, посоветовать литературу, в которой описана техника такой медитации. Заранее спасибо.


"Чудеса естественного ума"

----------


## Ho Shim

> День добрый! Я еще толком не занимался медитацией, но чувствую в этом жизненную необходимость, ибо жизненный поток под своим напором способен унести сознание человека далеко не в ту сторону, в какую хотелось бы. Я хочу научиться концентрировать свое сознание, или как сказано в одной из джатак - нести кувшин с маслом не проронив ни капли. Из большого количества литературы трудно выбрать то что нужно да и много времени на это уйдет. Поэтому прошу, если кто знает, посоветовать литературу, в которой описана техника такой медитации. Заранее спасибо.


Раз уж вы в разделе дзэн я бы вам посоветовал практику дзадзен, в одном из дзэн-центров. Для концентрации очень полезно  :Smilie:  А вот еще есть Буддавихара, ведь у вас в традиции Тхеравада написано? У них затвор на праздниках будет - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12154 Там вам будет непосредственно живая практика и литературу подскажут.

----------

Zom (23.12.2008)

----------


## Jani

Спасибо. Было бы здорово, но на праздники я в Тайланд планирую. Так что если есть пожелания, пишите :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Хотите туда со своим самоваром отправиться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Спасибо. Было бы здорово, но на праздники я в Тайланд планирую. Так что если есть пожелания, пишите


Так вы в Буддавихаре спросите, куда вам там в Таиланде обратиться. Уж там-то, вообще, сам Будда велел учителей искать  :Smilie:  Вы в двух минутах от учителей настоящих буддийских практик, не теряйте времени, а книгами завален интернет и книжные магазины, они никуда не денутся.

----------


## Jani

Нет, самовар я там куплю  :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

Подскажите пож, Задзен - это и есть практика медитаций в традиции дзен. т.е все таки медитация, применимо ли говорить задзен для обозначения медитаций в других традициях? или там это называется просто медитация?

еще такой аспект, медитировать естественно лучше всего в подобающих условиях, т.е тишина, одиночество или те же практикующие рядом, но у меня таких возможностей каждый день нет, живу в общаге, бывает что преодолев стеснение) сажусь медитировать прям когда в комнате есть соседка, но она же ходит, шуршит разговаривает, пялится на меня). что лучше :продожать в такой ситуации практиковать или лучше не делать этого? (однако я сама не нахожу причин не практиковать, даже если рядом есть смущающие люди  :Confused: ) 
ну и недавно столкнулась с тем, что когда мои мысли успокаиваются, я начинаю засыпать (раньше такого не было, спокойно сидела), даже когда считаю, т.е делаю это просто на автомате. чтоб не заснуть, сижу с открытыми глазами, что еще можно посоветовать?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Подскажите пож, Задзен - это и есть практика медитаций в традиции дзен. т.е все таки медитация, применимо ли говорить задзен для обозначения медитаций в других традициях? или там это называется просто медитация?


Дзадзэн - это форма концентрации, позиция для неподвижного тела. Помимо этого, есть много наставлений (в разных традициях дзэн - разных), в дополнение к позиции (счет дыхания, повторение мантры, неподвижный ум, шикантадза, работа с коаном и пр.) для разных видов медитации дзадзен. И вообще, медитацией, тем более в разных традициях буддизма, может называться огромное количество практик. И в дзэн есть медитации при ходьбе, пении, поклонах, еде и работе  :Smilie: 




> еще такой аспект, медитировать естественно лучше всего в подобающих условиях, т.е тишина, одиночество или те же практикующие рядом, но у меня таких возможностей каждый день нет, живу в общаге, бывает что преодолев стеснение) сажусь медитировать прям когда в комнате есть соседка, но она же ходит, шуршит разговаривает, пялится на меня). что лучше :продожать в такой ситуации практиковать или лучше не делать этого? (однако я сама не нахожу причин не практиковать, даже если рядом есть смущающие люди )


Ну, вот, ответ вы уже знаете. Продолжать или не продолжать - решать только вам  :Smilie:  А продолжать практиковать дзэн, можно и не только в дзадзен.




> ну и недавно столкнулась с тем, что когда мои мысли успокаиваются, я начинаю засыпать (раньше такого не было, спокойно сидела), даже когда считаю, т.е делаю это просто на автомате. чтоб не заснуть, сижу с открытыми глазами, что еще можно посоветовать?


Если сидеть с открытыми глазами помогает не засыпать, и если только это было проблемой в практике, то больше ничего и не надо.

----------

Шавырин (17.01.2009)

----------


## Нагфа

Спасибо, Пестрый,
а вот еще ситуация, ужасно болит спина при сидении в медитации. дома я сижу у стены, чтобы заодно осанку правильно держать, а вот не дома, буквально через 10 минут напрягается вся область  поясницы, как будто там диски сдавливают друг друга, и идет такая типа судорога (мышцы потряхивает) от поясницы и до затылка, пытаюсь расслабиться, только хуже. на подушке сидеть вообще невыносимо, я думаю это еще потому, что на подушке смещается центр тяжести,  когда эта боль оч сильная не могу сосредоточиться, и больше часа  высидеть сложно, и то потом весь день спина как пружина.  может это от неправильной осанки, или слабых мышц?  Что делать? только тренировки помогут преодолеть боль/ привыкнуть к ней?

----------


## Alexeiy

> а вот еще ситуация, ужасно болит спина при сидении в медитации


Скорее всего, из-за того, что нет опоры на ноги. Попробуйте поставить подушку повыше (так, что бы колени касались пола) и переместить вес тела на голень, тогда нагрузки на спину почти не будет.
Можно сходить куда-нибудь на совместную практику, там покажут.
А больше часа почти всем сидеть сложно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Спасибо, Пестрый,
> а вот еще ситуация, ужасно болит спина при сидении в медитации. дома я сижу у стены, чтобы заодно осанку правильно держать, а вот не дома, буквально через 10 минут напрягается вся область  поясницы, как будто там диски сдавливают друг друга, и идет такая типа судорога (мышцы потряхивает) от поясницы и до затылка, пытаюсь расслабиться, только хуже. на подушке сидеть вообще невыносимо, я думаю это еще потому, что на подушке смещается центр тяжести,  когда эта боль оч сильная не могу сосредоточиться, и больше часа  высидеть сложно, и то потом весь день спина как пружина.  может это от неправильной осанки, или слабых мышц?  Что делать? только тренировки помогут преодолеть боль/ привыкнуть к ней?


Трудно что-то посоветовать, не видя конкретно, как вы сидите. Наверняка, проблема в правильном выполнении позы медитации. Сходите на совместную практику. У вас в Москве две группы японского дзэн проводят практики, у них это дело очень хорошо поставлено - как правильно сидеть. Так же, есть центр Дальма-са http://www.dalma.ru/ , там, тоже ребята, думаю, подскажут. Очень сильная боль - это не есть хорошо, можно навредить своему здоровью.
Если держать прямую спину, и сидеть расслабленно, никаких сильных болей быть не должно. Кроме как в коленках  :Smilie:  Но и их перетерпливать не стоит. Есть боль, на которую не стоит обращать внимания, есть - которую не надо терпеть.
И вообще, эти физиологические моменты требуют некоторой тренировки и опыта, обязательно под руководством знающего человека. Потому как много примеров тому, как люди портили себе коленки, спину и т.д., направляя усилия немного не в ту сторону  :Wink:  Тут в интернете и книжках лучше не искать совета, тем более, если есть возможность узнать, так сказать, из первых рук.

----------


## Ersh

Нагфа, Вы используете счет дыханий во время медитации?

----------


## Нагфа

Да, использую. мне кажется иногда я излишне напргаю мышцы, в тоже время если расслабиться, товообще "мешок " получится.  для меня понятие прямая спина вообще неизвестно по жизни, хоть к стенке ставь хоть еще как, раньше я никак не понимала как можно выпрямить плечи, опустить их и расслабиться, только года через три смогла. а так всегда плечи напрягала, страясь выпрямиться. блин прям не могу спина эта. нервоз уже из за нее.  хоть пластинки пришивай чтобы понять, какой она должна быть, эта "прямая спина"

----------


## Ersh

Ну вот когда начинаете засыпать - возвращайтесь к счету.

----------


## Чиффа

> Да, использую. мне кажется иногда я излишне напргаю мышцы, в тоже время если расслабиться, товообще "мешок " получится.  для меня понятие прямая спина вообще неизвестно по жизни, хоть к стенке ставь хоть еще как, раньше я никак не понимала как можно выпрямить плечи, опустить их и расслабиться, только года через три смогла. а так всегда плечи напрягала, страясь выпрямиться. блин прям не могу спина эта. нервоз уже из за нее.  хоть пластинки пришивай чтобы понять, какой она должна быть, эта "прямая спина"


Во время медитации  позвоночник непроизвольно немного вытягивается вверх. Так что скоро проблемы уйдут.

----------

Шавырин (18.01.2009)

----------


## Валенсия

Здравствуйте всем!
Я давно медитирую, но сейчас очень сильные проблемы по здоровью и приходится медитировать лёжа.
Возможно - это навсегда. Никакие корсеты не дают возможности сидеть.
Уже много лет я делаю йогу-нидру и никаких проблем не было. 
Начала недавно делать практику тишины.
Состояние - просто супер! Все боли уходят. Могу лежать хоть 2-3 часа в этом состоянии  - НЕТ БОЛИ!
В моём случае - это огромный прорыв!
Ну такаааая эйфория.
 Но стала замечать, что меня начало подташнивать и слабость появилась, а потом и головокружения.
Я подумала - наверное нужно отменить таблетки от давления или уменьшить дозу (я гипретоник по жизни уже давно).
Померяла давление, была уверена, что оно низкое.
И вдруг такой результат: 172/110!!!
Как только я инсульт не получила!
Бог поберёг.
Неужели мне теперь нельзя больше делать никаких медитаций кроме йога-нидры?
Неужели такое давление из-за положения лёжа?

----------


## Саян

> Здравствуйте всем!
> Я давно медитирую, но сейчас очень сильные проблемы по здоровью и приходится медитировать лёжа.
> Возможно - это навсегда. Никакие корсеты не дают возможности сидеть.
> Уже много лет я делаю йогу-нидру и никаких проблем не было. 
> Начала недавно делать практику тишины.
> Состояние - просто супер! Все боли уходят. Могу лежать хоть 2-3 часа в этом состоянии  - НЕТ БОЛИ!
> В моём случае - это огромный прорыв!
> Ну такаааая эйфория.
>  Но стала замечать, что меня начало подташнивать и слабость появилась, а потом и головокружения.
> ...


Нужно понимать, из-за чего такое давление. Если у вас нет врачебного диагноза, пройдите хотя бы электронного доктора https://www.diagnos.ru/ddss?age=218&...4523_4529_4531 и напишите, какие еще симптомы он у вас обнаружил, будем думать. 
Причин может быть множество, и от них зависит что вам делать.

----------


## Саян

Вопрос: в процессе практики научился достигать интересного состояния ума - некая приятная притупленность, похожая на легкое алкогольное опьянение, мысли немного вялые, немного трудно думать, но при этом очень хорошая концентрация - могу 3-4 часа подряд без каких-либо отвлечений наблюдать дыхание, программировать (медленно), читать. Ощущения тела не проходят совсем, но категорически нет нестерпимого желания чесаться и ёрзать, как в випассане. Сонливости тоже нет, даже если не выспался. Это скорее джанна или скорее омрачение?

----------


## Ersh

> Здравствуйте всем!
> Я давно медитирую, но сейчас очень сильные проблемы по здоровью и приходится медитировать лёжа.
> Возможно - это навсегда. Никакие корсеты не дают возможности сидеть.
> Уже много лет я делаю йогу-нидру и никаких проблем не было. 
> Начала недавно делать практику тишины.
> Состояние - просто супер! Все боли уходят. Могу лежать хоть 2-3 часа в этом состоянии  - НЕТ БОЛИ!
> В моём случае - это огромный прорыв!
> Ну такаааая эйфория.
>  Но стала замечать, что меня начало подташнивать и слабость появилась, а потом и головокружения.
> ...


Можно делать дзадзен и лежа.

----------


## Валенсия

> Нужно понимать, из-за чего такое давление. Если у вас нет врачебного диагноза, пройдите хотя бы электронного доктора https://www.diagnos.ru/ddss?age=218&...4523_4529_4531 и напишите, какие еще симптомы он у вас обнаружил, будем думать. 
> Причин может быть множество, и от них зависит что вам делать.


Саян, очень рада, что Вы откликнулись!!!
Уже решила - закрылся форум, наверное,,,.ждать нечего.
Я в самом начале поста написала, что я гипертоник. Диагноз выставлен в 2004-м году. У нас, в Эстонии , да теперь наверное уже и во всей Европе, никто с пациентом не возится и причину давления никто искать не будет. Ставят диагноз - гипертония - и выписывают таблетки. Всё, гуляй, Вася... Могу сказать, что сосуды у меня в норме, ну может только немного холестерина, но причина давления точно не в них. А анализы у меня все - хоть в космос запускай! Возможно - лёжа, в медитации нарушается венозный отток и поэтому давление поднимается.
Ничего другого в голову не приходит.
А электронного доктора пройду, никогда с таким не встречалась. потом отпишусь.

----------


## Алик

> Вопрос: в процессе практики научился достигать интересного состояния ума - некая приятная притупленность, похожая на легкое алкогольное опьянение, мысли немного вялые, немного трудно думать, но при этом очень хорошая концентрация - могу 3-4 часа подряд без каких-либо отвлечений наблюдать дыхание, программировать (медленно), читать. Ощущения тела не проходят совсем, но категорически нет нестерпимого желания чесаться и ёрзать, как в випассане. Сонливости тоже нет, даже если не выспался. Это скорее джанна или скорее омрачение?


Внутренняя природа человека содержит всё сполна с самого начала. И всё, что нужно человеку, занимающемуся духовной практикой, — это непривязанность ни к добру, ни к злу. Стремление к добру и избегать зла, созерцать пустоту и вступать в состояние концентрации – это всё преднамеренные действия. Но ещё хуже, если вы устремляетесь к внешнему. Чем больше вы это делаете, тем дальше отделяетесь от просветления.

~ Мацзу Даои

----------


## Валенсия

> Можно делать дзадзен и лежа.


вот и я о том же. Например - йога-нидра только в положении лёжа и делается. 
но почему же тогда поднимается давление?
А теперь прибавился новый симптом - не могу выйти из медитации. 
То есть выхожу сознательно, т.к. нужно заканчивать, а тут - не только давление высокое, так ещё и сил совсем нет и длится это бессилие после медитации около 3-4х часов. 
Приходится просто лежать пластом. Даже сесть, чтоб попить воды - тяжело.

----------


## Won Soeng

> вот и я о том же. Например - йога-нидра только в положении лёжа и делается. 
> но почему же тогда поднимается давление?
> А теперь прибавился новый симптом - не могу выйти из медитации. 
> То есть выхожу сознательно, т.к. нужно заканчивать, а тут - не только давление высокое, так ещё и сил совсем нет и длится это бессилие после медитации около 3-4х часов. 
> Приходится просто лежать пластом. Даже сесть, чтоб попить воды - тяжело.


Попробуйте медитацию в ходьбе. Прогулки помогают держать тонус. Во время ходьбы держите внимание на стопах.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2020), Тимур Бутовский (01.03.2020)

----------


## Alex

Сдайте кровь на гормоны щитовидной железы: тиреотропный гормон и свободный тетрайодтиронин. Если будут расхождения с референсными значениями, посоветуйтесь с толковым эндокринологом.

----------


## Валенсия

> Попробуйте медитацию в ходьбе. Прогулки помогают держать тонус. Во время ходьбы держите внимание на стопах.


Won Soeng, благодарю за ответ. Я бы с радостью медитировала в ходьбе  :Smilie: , но если бы я могла хотя бы сидеть, то делала бы сидя. А уж ходить.... это мечта  :Smilie: 
 Я - почти совсем лежачий человек.

----------


## Валенсия

> Сдайте кровь на гормоны щитовидной железы: тиреотропный гормон и свободный тетрайодтиронин. Если будут расхождения с референсными значениями, посоветуйтесь с толковым эндокринологом.


Благодарю, Alex! ( Если это Вы мне написали.)
Уже всё давно проверено  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> вот и я о том же. Например - йога-нидра только в положении лёжа и делается. 
> но почему же тогда поднимается давление?
> А теперь прибавился новый симптом - не могу выйти из медитации. 
> То есть выхожу сознательно, т.к. нужно заканчивать, а тут - не только давление высокое, так ещё и сил совсем нет и длится это бессилие после медитации около 3-4х часов. 
> Приходится просто лежать пластом. Даже сесть, чтоб попить воды - тяжело.


Заканчивайте практику, когда пока ещё бодры и свежи.
Даже если сессия созерцания будет всего несколько минут. 
Важно качество того с чем свыкаетесь в процессе созерцания. При регулярной практике то и будет развиваться и углубляться.

Имеющееся время можно посвятить физ.упражнениям, есть разные простые комплексы упражнений для людей с ослабленным здоровьем или тех кто уже в возрасте, например в китайской гимнастике, в йоге, в современной западной физ.культуре, а можно ещё и буддийские простирания понемногу делать.

----------


## Валенсия

> Заканчивайте практику, когда пока ещё бодры и свежи.
> Даже если сессия созерцания будет всего несколько минут. 
> Важно качество того с чем свыкаетесь в процессе созерцания. При регулярной практике то и будет развиваться и углубляться.


Владимир Николаевич, и Вас благодарю за ответ.
Бодра и свежа при моём заболевании - не бывает. Про СХУ слышали? Не хочется на этом форуме грузить практикующих своими симптомами, но что есть, то есть.
А уж когда я в Альфу захожу (довольно быстро) то нега сопровождается полным отключением тела. Соответственно - оно расслабляется. А это и есть *главный приз* - потому что от натяжения мышц люди с моим диагнозом просто воют от боли.




> Имеющееся время можно посвятить физ.упражнениям, есть разные простые комплексы упражнений для людей с ослабленным здоровьем или тех кто уже в возрасте, например в китайской гимнастике, в йоге, в современной западной физ.культуре, а можно ещё и буддийские простирания понемногу делать.


Поскольку мне 58 и болею я с юности, то у меня конечно же есть разные комплексы. Примерно раз в час я обязательно делаю те или иные упражнения. Но вот такой тяжёлый выход из медитации теперь лишает меня возможности делать хотя бы элементарную гимнастику.
И приходится делать выбор.
А раньше медитировала лёжа - и всё было ОК!

Сейчас ещё и Наматывание шёлковой нити практикую уже около года. Научилась сидеть благодаря этому. Но недолго. Медитировать сидя всё же не могу. Также благодаря НШН удалось снизить количество антикольвунсантов.
Никогда не останавливаюсь в своём развитии.
Однако не хочется отказываться от медитаций. Только там полная тишина как в теле так и в умственной жвачке, а главное - там НЕТ ЖГУЧЕЙ ИЗМАТЫВАЮЩЕЙ БОЛИ!!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Примерно раз в час я обязательно делаю те или иные упражнения


Правильно ли я понимаю, что у Вас весь день получается загруженным разными практиками и упражнениями ?




> Только там полная тишина как в теле так и в умственной жвачке, а главное - там НЕТ ЖГУЧЕЙ ИЗМАТЫВАЮЩЕЙ БОЛИ!!!


Вот пока это есть и заканчивайте сессию созерцания.
Даже если это сейчас будет всего паруминутная сессия практики созерцания один или два раза в день (утром\вечером или утром и вечером)).
Важно именно качество и регулярность (но и не превращающаяся в рутину)

----------


## Валенсия

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что у Вас весь день получается загруженным разными практиками и упражнениями ?


не сказала бы, что так  :Smilie:  но вообще, как правило - день заполнен ну очень различной деятельностью.
многие думают, что у лежачих людей очень скушная и монотонная жизнь.
Это не так  :Smilie: 
И тут упомяну известную фразу - лучший отдых - смена деятельности.
Стараюсь быть в гармонии с собой и с миром и вовремя переключаться, чтоб себе не навредить.

ну и в день бывает около часу или пол часа, когда я просто лежу и гоняю балду.
а вот когда худо после медитации - тогда просто состояние овоща. Хотя это бывает и без медитаций.
такова природа заболевания. Волнами - то лучше, то хуже.




> Вот пока это есть и заканчивайте сессию созерцания.


не получается. Боль уходит минут через 20-30 после начала Альфа-состояния и выход оттуда уже сопряжён с тяжёлым состоянием.




> (но и не превращающаяся в рутину)


медитации для меня ну никак не рутина, скорее - долгожданное время в течение дня.
И у меня их очень много разных. Давно медитирую, с 1987-го.

Кстати, пока ждала ответов на свой вопрос - уже стало легче выходить.
Не могу пока понять, с чем это связано.
Буду наблюдать.

И буду рада всем комментам, даже самым нелепым предположениям.
Вдруг истина кроется именно там?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2020)

----------


## Саян

> Внутренняя природа человека содержит всё сполна с самого начала. И всё, что нужно человеку, занимающемуся духовной практикой, — это непривязанность ни к добру, ни к злу. Стремление к добру и избегать зла, созерцать пустоту и вступать в состояние концентрации – это всё преднамеренные действия. Но ещё хуже, если вы устремляетесь к внешнему. Чем больше вы это делаете, тем дальше отделяетесь от просветления.
> 
> ~ Мацзу Даои


Я не могу интерпретировать этот текст для себя, значит, ответ не был получен или, увы, бесполезен.
Полезный ответ выглядит примерно так: правильно / не правильно, развивать навык(состояние) / не развивать, возможные негативные влияния. 

Туманный ответ дается если учитель сам не знает ответа, или он считает, что ученику полезно самостоятельно подумать над вопросом.

----------


## Евгений по

> Вопрос: в процессе практики научился достигать интересного состояния ума - некая приятная притупленность, похожая на легкое алкогольное опьянение, мысли немного вялые, немного трудно думать, но при этом очень хорошая концентрация - могу 3-4 часа подряд без каких-либо отвлечений наблюдать дыхание, программировать (медленно), читать. Ощущения тела не проходят совсем, но категорически нет нестерпимого желания чесаться и ёрзать, как в випассане. Сонливости тоже нет, даже если не выспался. Это скорее джанна или скорее омрачение?


Как я сейчас понимаю,критерием правильности или неправильности практики являются наши  реакции относительно происходящих вокруг нас событий.Описание факторов дхьяны описаны в суттах и многочисленной литературе.Я как аматор начитавшийся соответствующей литературы посчитал бы ваше достижение как сосредоточение доступа(упачара самадхи).

----------


## Алик

> Я не могу интерпретировать этот текст для себя, значит, ответ не был получен или, увы, бесполезен.
> Полезный ответ выглядит примерно так: правильно / не правильно, развивать навык(состояние) / не развивать, возможные негативные влияния. 
> 
> Туманный ответ дается если учитель сам не знает ответа, или он считает, что ученику полезно самостоятельно подумать над вопросом.


Пока происходит деление на "правильно / не правильно, развивать навык(состояние) / не развивать", человек остаётся во власти рассудочных представлений о Дхарме. Мацзу же говорит, что "Внутренняя природа человека содержит всё сполна с самого начала." Нужно перестать делить и выбирать.  А человек, рассудком ищущий понимание, уподобляется рыбе, плавающей в воде и ищущей воду. Имхо, само собой).

----------


## Саян

> Как я сейчас понимаю,критерием правильности или неправильности практики являются наши  реакции относительно происходящих вокруг нас событий.Описание факторов дхьяны описаны в суттах и многочисленной литературе.Я как аматор начитавшийся соответствующей литературы посчитал бы ваше достижение как сосредоточение доступа(упачара самадхи).


Спасибо, это хороший ответ, но, похоже, неверный - я не наблюдаю и не наблюдал нимитту (умственный образ), что считается обязательным для упачара самадхи. Мое состояние вызывается без предварительного сосредоточения на объекте (возможно, когда-то оно воявилось в связи с дыханием, либо в связи с чтением каких-то дхаммовых текстов, но теперь вызывается произвольно и может быть удержано без усилия). Из него уже можно медитировать на объекты, но качество наблюдения представляется иным, нежели обычно: отсутствие отвлечений (или возможность легко их избежать), но не очень высокая по сравнению с обычной степень концентрации. Меньше видимых качеств у объектов. Ощущение притупленной радости, как от алкоголя, при этом алкоголь стал неприятен.

----------


## Саян

> Пока происходит деление на "правильно / не правильно, развивать навык(состояние) / не развивать", человек остаётся во власти рассудочных представлений о Дхарме. Мацзу же говорит, что "Внутренняя природа человека содержит всё сполна с самого начала." Нужно перестать делить и выбирать.  А человек, рассудком ищущий понимание, уподобляется рыбе, плавающей в воде и ищущей воду. Имхо, само собой).


В условиях, когда традиция прямой передачи недостижима (как в Интернете), такие советы *неправильны*)))

При личной встрече, как это бывает в даосизме, ваджраяне или неоадвайте, учитель говорит: "прекратите рассуждать и оценивать!". Ученики прекращают, отключают Я, и срабатывает зеркалирование личности учителя, делая возможной прямую передачу состояния пробуждения. По понятным причинам, здесь этот метод не срабатывает.

----------


## Ант

> Я не могу интерпретировать этот текст для себя, значит, ответ не был получен или, увы, бесполезен.
> Полезный ответ выглядит примерно так: правильно / не правильно, развивать навык(состояние) / не развивать, возможные негативные влияния.


Зачем Вы садитесь в медитацию?
В конечном итоге, чтоб отточить восприятие до алмазной остроты. 
Что есть у Вас?
Сосредоточенное восприятие дышащей тушки, в "автоматическом режиме" + гуляющий где-то ум. Восприятие, хоть и не требует доп контроля, но "мутное". А ум занят вааще черте чем. 
При этом, при Первом таком проявлении, Вас (сосредоточенного на процессе медитации) наверняка посетило чувство "радости" (ух ты, чо-то новое), маленькое такое чувство (копеек на 30 :Smilie:  ). И это чувство, осталось как некий репер, к которому, нужно стремиться в следующий раз. Вот за него, умом и зацепились. Ну а дальше, вошло в привычку... (т е кака это :Smilie:  ).
Задача, доводить КАЖДОЕ переживание до ясности, т е восприятие дышащей тушки, должно быть яснее и яснее с каждым подходом. Туда надо направлять внимание. Оттуда появится "следующий этап". САМ, без всяческого предварительного ожидания.
Т е все внимание на осознание-прочувствование ПРОЦЕССА и ни на что больше. На его всестороннее рассмотрение.
детально см. "Анапанасати сутта. Памятование о дыхании". (технология)
а "описание "типа Вашего случая", встречалось где-то в Тханиссаpо Бхикху "Кpылья пpобуждения" (третья, что ли часть...неуверен)  - пояснения к технологии.
Т е задача оттачивать, а не "тупить". :Smilie:

----------


## Саян

> Зачем Вы садитесь в медитацию?
> В конечном итоге, чтоб отточить восприятие до алмазной остроты.


Для этого есть другие, более эффективные техники. Я использую медитацию для понимания процессов в теле и уме, в основном - процессов окрашенности мыслей в эмоциональные (в основном, страдательные) маркеры промежуточного мозга. 




> Сосредоточенное восприятие дышащей тушки, в "автоматическом режиме" + гуляющий где-то ум. Восприятие, хоть и не требует доп контроля, но "мутное". А ум занят вааще черте чем.


Не, нет никакого гуляющего ума. Скорее похоже на это:
_Во второй джхане отбрасываются первые два фактора  (– направление ума на объект медитации (витакка) – удержание ума на объекте медитации (вичара))_ 
Т.е. они как бы были когда-то, но сейчас их нет. Есть однонаправленность ума, хотя и воспринимаемая также как нехватка обычной его остроты и живости. 




> при Первом таком проявлении, Вас (сосредоточенного на процессе медитации) наверняка посетило чувство "радости" (ух ты, чо-то новое), маленькое такое чувство (копеек на 30 ). И это чувство, осталось как некий репер, к которому, нужно стремиться в следующий раз. Вот за него, умом и зацепились


Хорошая идея, но, пожалуй, нет. Не скажу, что я научился отличать цепляния, но окрашенность мыслей эмоциональными фонами видеть в принципе могу




> Задача, доводить КАЖДОЕ переживание до ясности, т е восприятие дышащей тушки, должно быть яснее и яснее с каждым подходом


Да, это всегда было хорошей идеей :Smilie: 
Имеет смысл не фиксироваться на том, что "есть", а продолжать практику с намерением узнать, "что будет дальше".

----------


## Евгений по

> Спасибо, это хороший ответ, но, похоже, неверный - я не наблюдаю и не наблюдал нимитту (умственный образ), что считается обязательным для упачара самадхи. Мое состояние вызывается без предварительного сосредоточения на объекте (возможно, когда-то оно воявилось в связи с дыханием, либо в связи с чтением каких-то дхаммовых текстов, но теперь вызывается произвольно и может быть удержано без усилия). Из него уже можно медитировать на объекты, но качество наблюдения представляется иным, нежели обычно: отсутствие отвлечений (или возможность легко их избежать), но не очень высокая по сравнению с обычной степень концентрации. Меньше видимых качеств у объектов. Ощущение притупленной радости, как от алкоголя, при этом алкоголь стал неприятен.


Нимитта это дело очень мутное,кто то акцентирует на ней внимание кто то говорит что она не важна и не обязательна.Для меня нимитта это что то подобное лимону от образа которого включается выработка слюны.Кто много на касинах просидел у того световые припоминания включают нужный ритм ума,кто на дыхании те наверное склонны припоминать ощущение под носом его фактуру,характеристики и также форсировать переключение на нужный ритм.Возможно что со временем вы стали более чутки к своим ощущениям и некоторые из них встречаемых раннее во время практики вызывают у вас процесс как бы произвольно. У меня переживания спокойной радости больше ассоциируются с урчанием каких нибудь кошачих.С алкоголем аналогично :Smilie:

----------

Саян (21.02.2020)

----------


## Алик

> В условиях, когда традиция прямой передачи недостижима (как в Интернете), такие советы *неправильны*)))
> 
> При личной встрече, как это бывает в даосизме, ваджраяне или неоадвайте, учитель говорит: "прекратите рассуждать и оценивать!". Ученики прекращают, отключают Я, и срабатывает зеркалирование личности учителя, делая возможной прямую передачу состояния пробуждения. По понятным причинам, здесь этот метод не срабатывает.


Ни один учитель в мире пробуждение передать не может. Как можно передать состояние осознанности , "здесь и сейчас"? Учитель может только  проверить, находится ли ученик в реальности, или нет, и указать на это состояние. 
Возможно, вам поможет этот сайт : https://zendao.ru/RU

----------


## Саян

> Ни один учитель в мире пробуждение передать не может. Как можно передать состояние осознанности , "здесь и сейчас"? Учитель может только  проверить, находится ли ученик в реальности, или нет, и указать на это состояние. 
> Возможно, вам поможет этот сайт : https://zendao.ru/RU


Считается, что может http://www.kunsangar.org/ru/pryamaya-peredacha/
Я думаю, передается только то, что могут повторить наши зеркальные нейроны, а что именно - пока не полностью открыто. Точно - эмоции, эмоциональные привязки, некоторые виды пережвания. Да-да, переживания ума могут преедаваться.

----------


## Алик

> Считается, что может http://www.kunsangar.org/ru/pryamaya-peredacha/
> Я думаю, передается только то, что могут повторить наши зеркальные нейроны, а что именно - пока не полностью открыто. Точно - эмоции, эмоциональные привязки, некоторые виды пережвания. Да-да, переживания ума могут преедаваться.


Когда нет "я", то нет и ума, как можно передать то, чего нет ?

----------


## Саян

> Когда нет "я", то нет и ума, как можно передать то, чего нет ?


Вы же практикуете неоадвайту и нью-эйдж, я правильно понимаю? В традиции махаяны (куда входит дзен и чань) пустотность понимается как феномен, существующий до распознавания и оярлычивания образа, емнип. Т.е. ум вполне себе есть.

----------


## Ант

> Не, нет никакого гуляющего ума. Скорее похоже на это:
> Во второй джхане отбрасываются первые два фактора (– направление ума на *объект* медитации (витакка) – удержание ума на объекте медитации (вичара)) 
> Т.е. они как бы были когда-то, но сейчас их нет. Есть однонаправленность ума, хотя и воспринимаемая также как нехватка обычной его остроты и живости.


см. "Анапанасати сутта. ОБЬЕКТ исчезает еще ДО первой джаны. Тушка УЖЕ не Обьект. 


> "то он отслеживает тело само по себе, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, устраняя алчность и огорчение по отношению к миру;"


и ниже.



> (2) Пребывая таким образом в памятовании, он с помощью мудрости различает, изучает, производит исследование этого *умственного качества.*


 Т е Осознание, что это только "умственное качество".
Соответственно читаем НЕ СЛОВА, а ищем в прочитанных словах СМЫСЛЫ. т е ОСМЫСЛИВАЕМ инструкцию.
А до "второй" в плане "отбрасывания удержания ума на обьекте медитации" Вам еще у-у-у...




> Да, это всегда было хорошей идеей￼
> Имеет смысл не фиксироваться на том, что "есть", а продолжать практику с намерением узнать, "что будет дальше".


Немного другой угол зрения...
РЕЗУЛЬТАТ (любой) НЕ ИМЕЕТ СМЫСЛА. Смысл имеет САМ ПРОЦЕСС. Ну и Ваша мотивация, двигающая этот процесс в нужную сторону. 
еще цитата из оттуда же: "отслеживает тело само по себе, пылко, осознанно и с памятованием, устраняя алчность и огорчение по отношению к миру;" Т е РЕЗУЛЬТАТ - Цель - ничто. ЖЕЛАНИЕ достижения Цели (любой) - Алчность. НЕ Цель, а "Вектор" - процесс, и ВЫ его направляете (ДО того как сели в медитацию, д*войственный ум вааще работает на ПРЕДУСТАНОВКАХ)* Фокус в том, что и любое отвлечение - это Часть Процесса. Наблюдается ПРОЦЕСС, а "сторож", настроен именно на ОТВЛЕЧЕНИЯ. При этом НЕ "ругать" себя за отвлечения, а "хвалить" за их обнаружение и возвращение к обьекту. (как раз "устранение огорчений"). И еще раз, НЕ ждать, что вот сейчас, вот сейчас, вот сейчас, ка-а-ак вывалится очередная джана, а "очищать" что есть ПОКА НЕ ВЫВАЛИТСЯ. (бо причинно-следственность).
Не смоделированная Вашим желанием Цель, а осознанная необходимость двигаться по "вектору".

----------


## Саян

Результат еще как имеет смысл!
Да, на начальных этапах нужно как-то обмануть дофаминовую дорожку, отсюда все эти "не желайте эффекта, но имейте твердое намерение медитировать". 
Но вообще, ничто не мешает любому вот так вот взять и просветлиться. Нет такого запрета. 
Другое дело, если не получается.
Тогда и появляются подобные странные гайды в стиле "идите налево, чтобы попасть направо".

----------


## Ант

> Результат еще как имеет смысл!
> Но вообще, ничто не мешает любому вот так вот взять и просветлиться. Нет такого запрета.


Смысл для КОГО? Если этого "Кого", в результате не будет существовать. :Smilie: 
Ничто не мешает, КРОМЕ Вашего (моего, нашего у каждого своего) двойственного ума, который привык к этой двойственности.
"Чтоб стать Буддой, надо перестать ХОТЕТЬ стать Буддой".
В принципе-то дело Ваше. Вы спросили, я ответил, Вы не поняли... поймете\нет зависит от Вас. за сим всё. :Smilie:

----------


## Саян

Я не об этом спрашивал, а вы везде лезете со своей адвайтой. Такие ответы бесполезны. 
(пишу резко, но знаю, что вы не оскорбитесь, потому что у вас нет Я, которое может посчитать это оскорблением, не так ли? :Smilie:  

Недвойственность - это просто переживание, все остальные функции ума остаются. Точка срабатывания сознания меняется, меняется субъективная картина мира, но это не значит, что теперь можно начать говорить загадками и требовать, чтобы другие считали это ответом.

----------


## Алик

> Вы же практикуете неоадвайту и нью-эйдж, я правильно понимаю? В традиции махаяны (куда входит дзен и чань) пустотность понимается как феномен, существующий до распознавания и оярлычивания образа, емнип. Т.е. ум вполне себе есть.


Вы можете сравнить яблоню и яблоко ? Яблоко не похоже на яблоню, как дзен не похож на хинаяну, но из яблока может вырасти яблоня. 
Что касается пустотности, то в мире форм пустотность всегда имеет форму )).
Практикую дзен мирянской школы Кван- Ум ( корейское имя бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары), уже не ассоциирую пустотность с феноменами ( раньше был длительный  процесс распознавания и обезличивания образов), бросил это бесполезное умственное упражнение.  
Дзен-Мастер Де Джин говорил, что, когда он медитирует, вся вселенная находится на кончике его ногтя. Как вы понимаете эти слова?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос: в процессе практики научился достигать интересного состояния ума - некая приятная притупленность, похожая на легкое алкогольное опьянение, мысли немного вялые, немного трудно думать, но при этом очень хорошая концентрация - могу 3-4 часа подряд без каких-либо отвлечений наблюдать дыхание, программировать (медленно), читать. Ощущения тела не проходят совсем, но категорически нет нестерпимого желания чесаться и ёрзать, как в випассане. Сонливости тоже нет, даже если не выспался. Это скорее джанна или скорее омрачение?


Дхьяны - это ясность внимания, внимание очень податливое, но при этом спокойное, устойчивое. Как очень сильный прожектор на очень устойчивой и при том легкой в обращении подставке. Очень легко повернуть, но при этом никакой инерции, никакого блуждания. 

Что же касается нимитты - то это всего лишь мысленный образ состояния, с помощью которого Вы в один момент в него возвращаетесь. У всякого замеченного Вами состояния образуется этот образ и Вы можете прямо войти в этот образ, а не выискивать это состояние среди других. Когда Вы знаете, как нечто воспринимается, Вы можете легко высматривать это восприятие, без труда, без промежуточных усилий.

Поэтому все верно, Ваше сосредоточение очень похоже на предварительное, но Вам следует уделить внимание пяти препятствиям и отстранению от них.

Вы уже знаете о них, но нужно больше ясности. Вам нужно очень остро замечать каждое препятствие, быть очень бдительным. Сейчас вы уделяете много внимания дыханию, попробуйте следующую основу: чувства. Распознавайте только приятные, неприятные, ни приятные, ни неприятные телесные и умственные чувства в их возникновении и прекращении.

Это поможет вернуть остроту восприятия. Когда обнаружите, что можете наблюдать чувства совершенно свободно, не застревайте в этом, уделите внимание следующей основе - состояниям ума. Так постепенно Вы обнаружите, что можете направлять Ваше развитое сосредоточение. Конечная цель - наблюдать качества ума (дхармы/дхаммы). Для этого следует взять список дхарм (из абхидхармы) и учиться распознавать каждую из них в потоке явлений, пока это не станет ясным и отчетливым.

В этом случает Ваше сосредоточение будет правильно использовано, а заблуждения - отброшены.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2020), Саян (23.02.2020)

----------


## Ант

Не заметил Ваше вчерашнее...



> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7374&p=838590&viewfull=1#post838590
> Вот, к примеру, они говорят: внимательно наблюдай дыхание. 
> Я спрашиваю, наблюдать как бы изнутри или снаружи? 
> Учитель повторяет запись: наблюдай внимательно, настороженно и активно. 
> Я повторяю вопрос: наблюдать, отождествляя наблюдателя с дыханием или дистанциируясь от него? И то и другое можно делать внимательно, настороженно и активно. 
> Учитель: ты должен наблюдать дыхание. 
> Я пробую оба варианта, и естествено, каждый из них уводит в самадху. Випассана обламывается, самадха получается кривая.


"Ключ" именно здесь.
На "первом этапе" - сосредоточения, Вы (Субьект) наблюдаете дыхание и тушку (Обьект), потом ОБЬЕКТОМ наблюдения становится "цельная дышащая тушка". При этом пофигу, КАК Вы это рассматриваете ("удав изнутри и снаружи"- один хрен ОБЬЕКТ, который рассматривает ВАШЕ Я). Т е на "начальном этапе" - как ВАМ удобнее. НО кроме шаматхи, ничего не выйдет, бо и "тонкие ощущения" и кундалини с набором чакр и нади - ВСЁ это ТОЛЬКО ОБЬЕКТЫ, рассматриваемые Вашим "Я".
----
А "в натуре" - это одно из "КАЧЕСТВ" (рассматриваемое в данный момент) Вашего УМА. Т е мы рассматриваем САМО ВОСПРИЯТИЕ. (само по себе, ни снаружи /н и внутри, бо ни снаружи ни внутри НЕТ, как нет и "дышащей тушки" и нет "рассматривающего Я"). Восприятие "Вот Оно", а все остальное фикция (т е Вас интересовать не должно, бо ВНЕ направленности Вашего внимания). 
Т е те же самые "тонкие ощущения", но в другом "регистре восприятия".
Нет ни Вас (я), ни тушки (обьекта), а восприятие есть (куда ж ему деться). Т е есть только оно.
Собственно, вот этот "переход" и есть попадание в первую джану. (типа тележка радости, по поводу, что ничего нет :Smilie:  ) А там снова по той же схеме, успокоение ума, исследование уже "Этого" восприятия и осознание, что и "это", очередное "Качество", а не какая-то "Самосущая" хрень в восприятии нашего "Я".
Вот "это" - "переломный момент".
Ну и по ситуации... Учитель не имеет возможности, обьяснять это КАЖДОМУ с учетом *имеющейся* парадигмы собеседника, которую еще нужно выяснить-понять, (а потом еще и вступать в вынужденную дискуссию :Smilie:  ). 
Собственно  Анапанасати сутта, с этого и начинается: " При этом старшие монахи обучали и тренировали.
Некоторые из старших монахов обучали и тренировали десять монахов," итд. Т е непосредственно подсказывали, чо как куда смотреть в данный момент данному уму... и по времени были не ограничены. :Smilie:  У нас, несколько другие реалии.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не об этом спрашивал, а вы везде лезете со своей адвайтой. Такие ответы бесполезны. 
> (пишу резко, но знаю, что вы не оскорбитесь, потому что у вас нет Я, которое может посчитать это оскорблением, не так ли? 
> 
> Недвойственность - это просто переживание, все остальные функции ума остаются. Точка срабатывания сознания меняется, меняется субъективная картина мира, но это не значит, что теперь можно начать говорить загадками и требовать, чтобы другие считали это ответом.


Вам тоже стоит отвечать резко?  :Smilie:  Вы заморочились с довольно бессмысленными идеями, возитесь с ними, вместо того, чтобы выполнять довольно простую практику. Ваши идеи - лишь заблуждения, они только мешают, заманивают рассудок в свои игры. Поэтому Вы строите себе ожидания о том, что такое прямое или кривое, что Вас затаскивает или выбрасывает. Это все фантазии, бурные плодящиеся сомнения и нерешительность - пятое препятствие. Тренируйтесь различать сомнения и отстраняться от них.

Какой бы ни была Ваша сосредоточенность - пытайтесь наблюдать четыре основы, не рефлексируя, выходит или не выходит. Просто - попытка за попыткой. Пока Вы рефлексируете, Вы можете сделать двадцать, тридцать попыток. Не теряйте темп, тренируйтесь.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2020)

----------


## Саян

> Дзен-Мастер Де Джин говорил, что, когда он медитирует, вся вселенная находится на кончике его ногтя. Как вы понимаете эти слова?


Ну, у меня бывают дисморфические явления во время медитации, когда кончик большого пальца ноги кажется бесконечно большим, бесконечно далеким и при этом заполняющим всё пространство :Smilie:  
Ничего особенного в этом не нахожу. А должен?

----------


## Саян

> Дхьяны - это ясность внимания, внимание очень податливое, но при этом спокойное, устойчивое. Как очень сильный прожектор на очень устойчивой и при том легкой в обращении подставке. Очень легко повернуть, но при этом никакой инерции, никакого блуждания.


Положим, это мое обычное состояние. 
То состояние, о котором я спрашиваю - в нем внимание тоже податливое, спокойное, устойчивое, единственное отличие - оно не острое и подобно легкому алкогольному опьянению, причем делает прием алкоголя крайне нежелательным. Еще бывает, по телу проходят волны тонких ощущений. Состояние хорошо идентифицируемое и устойчивое.





> Сейчас вы уделяете много внимания дыханию, попробуйте следующую основу: чувства. Распознавайте только приятные, неприятные, ни приятные, ни неприятные телесные и умственные чувства в их возникновении и прекращении.


Реньше мне это было не очень понятно, но после того как я изучил пять гормональных основ работы промежуточного мозга (дофамин, серотонин, эндорфины, кортизол и окситоцин), я научился распознавать эмоциональную окраску у мыслей, ощущений и распознаваемых объектов. После того как практика обрела реальную составляющую, она стала интересной и продуктивной. Я надеюсь найти такую же основу для випассаны ощущений тела, но пока не могу. Казалось бы, это очевидно сенсорный гомункул, но - похоже, нет. 





> Это поможет вернуть остроту восприятия. Когда обнаружите, что можете наблюдать чувства совершенно свободно, не застревайте в этом, уделите внимание следующей основе - состояниям ума. Так постепенно Вы обнаружите, что можете направлять Ваше развитое сосредоточение. Конечная цель - наблюдать качества ума (дхармы/дхаммы). Для этого следует взять список дхарм (из абхидхармы) и учиться распознавать каждую из них в потоке явлений, пока это не станет ясным и отчетливым.


Например, такой? Не вижу особых проблем с этим. Кстати, хорошо бы их тоже классифицировать в соответствии со структурно-функциональным делением мозга, нпример: 
- дхармы первичного распознавания и первичного эмоционального окрашивания
- дхармы детских ассоциаций (психотравм) гиппокампа
- дхармы подсознательно усвоенных общественных установок
- дхармы концептуального восприятия
- неконцептуального восприятия

----------


## Саян

> Не заметил Ваше вчерашнее...
> "Ключ" именно здесь.
> На "первом этапе" - сосредоточения, Вы (Субьект) наблюдаете дыхание и тушку (Обьект), потом ОБЬЕКТОМ наблюдения становится "цельная дышащая тушка". При этом пофигу, КАК Вы это рассматриваете ("удав изнутри и снаружи"- один хрен ОБЬЕКТ, который рассматривает ВАШЕ Я). Т е на "начальном этапе" - как ВАМ удобнее. НО кроме шаматхи, ничего не выйдет, бо и "тонкие ощущения" и кундалини с набором чакр и нади - ВСЁ это ТОЛЬКО ОБЬЕКТЫ, рассматриваемые Вашим "Я".
> ----
> А "в натуре" - это одно из "КАЧЕСТВ" (рассматриваемое в данный момент) Вашего УМА. Т е мы рассматриваем САМО ВОСПРИЯТИЕ. (само по себе, ни снаружи /н и внутри, бо ни снаружи ни внутри НЕТ, как нет и "дышащей тушки" и нет "рассматривающего Я"). Восприятие "Вот Оно", а все остальное фикция (т е Вас интересовать не должно, бо ВНЕ направленности Вашего внимания). 
> Т е те же самые "тонкие ощущения", но в другом "регистре восприятия".
> Нет ни Вас (я), ни тушки (обьекта), а восприятие есть (куда ж ему деться). Т е есть только оно.
> Собственно, вот этот "переход" и есть попадание в первую джану. (типа тележка радости, по поводу, что ничего нет ) А там снова по той же схеме, успокоение ума,


Ну то есть, поднять уровень рефлексии? Рассматривать не ощущения и чувства, а себя, испытывающего их и затем - рассматривать процесс рассмотрения без Я? Это несложно :Smilie:

----------


## Саян

> Вам тоже стоит отвечать резко?  Вы заморочились с довольно бессмысленными идеями, возитесь с ними, вместо того, чтобы выполнять довольно простую практику. Ваши идеи - лишь заблуждения, они только мешают, заманивают рассудок в свои игры. Поэтому Вы строите себе ожидания о том, что такое прямое или кривое, что Вас затаскивает или выбрасывает. Это все фантазии, бурные плодящиеся сомнения и нерешительность - пятое препятствие. Тренируйтесь различать сомнения и отстраняться от них.
> 
> Какой бы ни была Ваша сосредоточенность - пытайтесь наблюдать четыре основы, не рефлексируя, выходит или не выходит. Просто - попытка за попыткой. Пока Вы рефлексируете, Вы можете сделать двадцать, тридцать попыток. Не теряйте темп, тренируйтесь.


Извечный вопрос - как понять, что двигаешься в правильном направлении? Положим, я доверяю Будде и сангхе в Вашем лице, что надо делать именно так и не париться. Но тратить на это несколько жизней? А вдруг есть более короткий путь? 
Это хороший вопрос и правильное сомнение. 
Есть очевидные указания: классическая литература основана исключительно на обобщении личного опыта многих йогинов, и только на этом. тут и там вылазят различные модели, которые не выдерживают критики. Вместе с тем, анализ результатов их опыта оставляет мало сомнений в том, что это всё не туфта. 
А значит, не хватает просто хорошей модели, использование которой позволит не уповать на десятки следующих воплощений, а сделать многое здесь и сейчас. 

У любой практики есть критерий правильности. Если его нет, то по сути и практики нет. Нельзя просто напихать в бутылку щепок, канцелярского клея, волос, и ждать, что при ее подбрасывании получится кораблик.

----------


## Won Soeng

Однозначный и точный ответ: не проверяйте себя. Следуйте наставлениям опытных учителей, а не своим сомнениям и домыслам. Этот путь самый быстрый. Когда будете готовы - встретите учителя, с которым не будете блуждать понапрасну в неумелых попытках. Но сначала нужно прояснить способность ясного и невозмутимого внимания. А открытие и очищение этой способности независимо от объектов внимания, только от распознавания ясности и невозмутимости. Пока Вы не верите, Вы сомневаетесь. Когда вера сильна Вы решительно следуете наставлениям. Отдавайте себе отчет в сомнениях, когда они есть и когда их нет. И помните метод: сомнения отбрасываются, а не как-то побеждаются. Там где нет сомнений - там пролегает путь. Отвернитесь от сомнений и вперед.

Вы ничем не рискуете. Это же Ваш ум  :Smilie:  что бы ни возникло - все прекращается.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Положим, это мое обычное состояние. 
> То состояние, о котором я спрашиваю - в нем внимание тоже податливое, спокойное, устойчивое, единственное отличие - оно не острое и подобно легкому алкогольному опьянению, причем делает прием алкоголя крайне нежелательным. Еще бывает, по телу проходят волны тонких ощущений. Состояние хорошо идентифицируемое и устойчивое.
> 
> 
> 
> Реньше мне это было не очень понятно, но после того как я изучил пять гормональных основ работы промежуточного мозга (дофамин, серотонин, эндорфины, кортизол и окситоцин), я научился распознавать эмоциональную окраску у мыслей, ощущений и распознаваемых объектов. После того как практика обрела реальную составляющую, она стала интересной и продуктивной. Я надеюсь найти такую же основу для випассаны ощущений тела, но пока не могу. Казалось бы, это очевидно сенсорный гомункул, но - похоже, нет. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ваш рассудок сбивает Вас. Все гораздо проще. Прямой путь ничего подобного не требует, совсем. 

Просто возьмите шесть чувств по одному и наблюдайте каждое из них. Вот возникшее приятное телесное чувство. Нет приятного телесного чувства. Нет приятного телесного чувства. Нет... нет... нет... возникло... вот... вот... прекратилось... нет... нет... И так хотя бы пять минут. Хотя бы 5 раз в день. По одному чувству за раз. Никакий раздумий, сравнений, сомнений. Только восприятие одного чувства за одну сессию.

----------

Монферран (23.02.2020), Саян (07.10.2020)

----------


## Ант

> Ну то есть, поднять уровень рефлексии? Рассматривать не ощущения и чувства, а себя, испытывающего их и затем - рассматривать процесс рассмотрения без Я? Это несложно


Снова не так и не эдак...
Вот правильный ответ



> Какой бы ни была Ваша сосредоточенность - пытайтесь наблюдать четыре основы, не рефлексируя, выходит или не выходит. Просто - попытка за попыткой. Пока Вы рефлексируете, Вы можете сделать двадцать, тридцать попыток. Не теряйте темп, тренируйтесь.


Т е к Вашему вопросу из соседней теме...



> Я спрашиваю: следует ожидать или искать ощущения?


Вы предварительно задаете куда и как смотреть и смотрите. Т е если задача со сосредоточением на "дышащей тушке" решена, то смотрим на то ЧЕМ в натуре является САМО это восприятие. При этом, задача ставится при "предустановке", ДО того. (типа мысленный подход к "штанге"). Потом ум сам, решает эту задачу ВНЕ дальнейшего моделирования и запланированных ожиданий.
НЕ "искать" и НЕ "ожидать". Задать "вектор" и наблюдать.

----------


## Алик

> Ну, у меня бывают дисморфические явления во время медитации, когда кончик большого пальца ноги кажется бесконечно большим, бесконечно далеким и при этом заполняющим всё пространство 
> Ничего особенного в этом не нахожу. А должен?


Если вы думаете — один, то имеете один. Если вы думаете сто, то и имеете сто. Если вы отсечете всякое мышление, то все пусто. Если вы думаете Бог, то есть Бог. Если вы думаете Будда, то есть Будда.
Если вы не думаете, то нет Будды, нет Бога. Именно это имел в виду Будда, когда говорил: «Вся вселенная создана вашим мышлением».

~ Сунг Санг

----------

Won Soeng (23.02.2020), Монферран (23.02.2020)

----------


## Саян

> Ваш рассудок сбивает Вас. Все гораздо проще. Прямой путь ничего подобного не требует, совсем. 
> 
> Просто возьмите шесть чувств по одному и наблюдайте каждое из них. Вот возникшее приятное телесное чувство. Нет приятного телесного чувства. Нет приятного телесного чувства. Нет... нет... нет... возникло... вот... вот... прекратилось... нет... нет... И так хотя бы пять минут. Хотя бы 5 раз в день. По одному чувству за раз. Никакий раздумий, сравнений, сомнений. Только восприятие одного чувства за одну сессию.


Какие критерии успешности у этого метода?

----------


## Саян

> Снова не так и не эдак...
> Вы предварительно задаете куда и как смотреть и смотрите. Т е если задача со сосредоточением на "дышащей тушке" решена, то смотрим на то ЧЕМ в натуре является САМО это восприятие. При этом, задача ставится при "предустановке", ДО того. (типа мысленный подход к "штанге"). Потом ум сам, решает эту задачу ВНЕ дальнейшего моделирования и запланированных ожиданий.
> НЕ "искать" и НЕ "ожидать". Задать "вектор" и наблюдать.


Эта тренировка мне известна (она описывается во многих школах как движение от заключений к ума к его процессам и дальше - к началу осознования) и вот как раз она приводит меня к вышеописанному состоянию (повторюсь - сосредоточенность, невозмутимость, способность долго удерживать внимание без отвлечений, хорошее  периферийное осознавание, но при этом - некоторая оглушенность, вязкость мыслей, сопровождающаяся богатством тонких ощущений в теле). Это состояние я четко отделяю от других, оно не мимолетно и не случайно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какие критерии успешности у этого метода?


Регулярность. Больше - никаких.

----------

Монферран (02.03.2020)

----------


## Саян

Регулярность может быть залогом, но не критерием успеха :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Регулярность может быть залогом, но не критерием успеха


В данном случае Эта практика должна стать естественной привычкой. Представить себе конечный результат не получится. Но когда Вы сможете распознавать дхармы так же просто, как читать этот текст, Ваща практика перейдет в завершающую стадию.

----------

Монферран (02.03.2020)

----------


## Саян

К сожалению, именно это сейчас и приходится делать. Практиковать без четкого понимания, что и как должно наступить. Впрочем, это лучше чем ничего :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (02.03.2020)

----------


## Алик

> К сожалению, именно это сейчас и приходится делать. Практиковать без четкого понимания, что и как должно наступить. Впрочем, это лучше чем ничего

----------

